# Showdog



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

I've found it really frustration finding a showdog. Can anyone share some advice or such, please? I've been looking for a show dog for 6-7 months.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you are looking for a showdog you will go through this. You see, a show breeder is not going to sell a first timer their best showdog. At least not that I know of. They keep them or contract them out to other show people who may need that line, etc. 

Here is what I did to get a show puppy many years ago. I got to know a breeder that I liked and had dogs I liked. I talked to her often. I let her know I was serious (not just saying so) by watching her in the ring and asking lots and lots of questions. By the time I finally got a dog from her (more than a year later) I knew so very much and she knew I would finish him. 

Be patient. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sweetie, I'm so sorry that has happened! How old were these puppies that you were looking at? Don't give up unless you don't think it's the thing for you. Believe me, 'getting' the show dog is just the beginning! There is sooooo much to learn after that! And you will want a good relationship with the breeder you ultimately get your dog from, believe me! I know it's frustrating, but it's worth it. At least I think so!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I've found it really frustration finding a showdog. Can anyone share some advice or such, please? I've been looking for a show dog for 6-7 months.[/B]



I can think of several suggestions to offer, but hesitate to do so without knowing your amount of involvment with the breed and any previous experience with showing. I will just write a few things off the top of my head.
I'm still a "newbie" to the show world (I only have five champions), but I've learned a little along the way that I can share. Again, I don't know your level of experience at this point, so if I am covering something that does not apply, I apologize.
A breeder will want to know your long range plans. Do you just want to show for fun, or do you have a plan to become a breeder? If you want to breed, what is you experience with this? Are you willing to sign contracts for co-ownership or to have resulting pups only be sold on spay/neuter, or to other approved show homes? I assume you will be signing a contract to finish your dog prior to breeding, as that is pretty standard.
A breeder might also want to know if you have been to handling classes or if you plan to use a professional handler. It is common to have it written in the contract that if you show, you have xx number of time to finish the dog or pay for a professional handler of the breeder's choosing to complete the dog. They will also be very interested in how much you know about keeping a show coat. Many breeders will limit who they sell to because they do not have time or location to mentor a new person, and a mentor is extremely important to someone new to showing. If you have a mentor who will work with you, and a breeder is familiar with them, that might be helpful.
A breeder will want to know how much you know about evaluating your dog. Say the stop is not just right, can you determine this and make corrections through grooming to make it look better in the ring? They will also want to know how much you know about the breed in general. What else is out there and what is winning? 
Any dog that goes into the show ring, whether by a professional handler, breeder, or someone who purchases it to show is a reflection of the person who bred it. We, as breeders, want our dogs presented in only the best way. We want them to be something we can be proud of. This is not only in the way they are cared for and presented in the ring, but in the quality of dog that is sold to be shown. 
If we give the breeder the benefit of the doubt, it's possible the bite went off, or there was something that the breeder didn't like as the dog matured. Maybe it didn't have enough neck, or the coat wasn't a good respresention of what the breeder had. I know I"ve cut down more than one dog here when it got to six or eight months old because, while it was a good dog that probably could have finished, it wasn't a "wow" dog that I wanted my name on to be shown in competition.
Brit is right in that the best dogs stay with the breeder or go to other known breeders. I don't know if you were getting a male or a female, but a male would be easier to acquire, as breeders need only so many of them. If you are willing to go with a male, you might get a much nicer dog being a first time person to show.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My suggestion is to take Brit's advice to heart. If possible, you should try to grab her on instant messaging. She is extremely helpful and knows so much. She isn't new to the game.

I think you should also contact the breeders close by you. Two of my closest "breeder" friends are in California and they are extremely nice and helpful. With breeders physically close to you, it is much easier to maintain the relationship and learn. A breeder that lives 30 minutes from me has been so helpful - she used her dogs to show me the flaws and teach me about sturcture. You can't get this over the phone or through emails. You can see photos or even videos of Maltese but it's not the same as the real thing.

I would also suggest finding a breeder that has been showing for a long time and actually knows what they are talking about and how to evaluate a dog. Yes, they will be harder to buy from and it will take longer to find the right dog. However, I can't stress how much that will help you in the long run. The last thing you want is to end up with a number of dogs that you can't finish and you can't part with (cuz we know we love them) ... this eventually limits your ability to bring a solid show dog home.

I agree with the comments that the best show dogs will stay with the breeder or go to their friends. So why not become their friend and get the best







Sometimes there is a BEAUTIFUL show dog or bitch that the breeder doesn't want to keep - ex. they have several from the breeding. There are other times where a not perfect show dog for the breeder is perfect for you. A breeder may want a bitch that is 5-6 lbs but the girl is only 4.5 lbs .. you may be ok with that. A breeder may not like a "babydoll" head but you may love it.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh this is a GREAT topic.














I learn so much in this forum everyday


----------

